# Plaid Preamp BOM?



## gregonbass (May 21, 2022)

Is there a build for the plaid preamp yet? Thanks in advance y'all


----------



## jimilee (May 21, 2022)

There is a parts list in the missing BOMs thread.


----------



## gregonbass (May 21, 2022)

jimilee said:


> There is a parts list in the missing BOMs thread.


Thank you Sir 😊


----------



## gregonbass (May 21, 2022)

jimilee said:


> There is a parts list in the missing BOMs thread.


Thank you Sir....I  never knew there was a missing bom section


----------

